# Interetation of hte biblicial fall



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

edited


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, that was pretty much my interpretation as well.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess Eve didn't have Slack. Why is Bob a cyclops, though?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

My interetation of hte biblicial fall is that men like to blame women for their own faults.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

falling_free you have a new message in your inbox.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Does that message read, "Seek help and soon" ? Just kidding. Biblical interpretations can be fun I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh wow, this must be the first ever R. Crumb post on here. What is that from? I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

It's from... uhm... google?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh! You want my interpretation of the Biblical fall? I thought you wanted my interetation of hte biblicial fall... why didn't you say so?

In Thai culture being bitten by a snake in a dream is a symbol for falling in love. Maybe that's what Adam and Eve should have avoided.


----------

